# The BBQ Gun Thread



## Colin1230 (Feb 24, 2021)

OK guys, lets see those Nickel Plated Sissy Pistols.


----------



## olaf (Feb 24, 2021)

no nickel here but got to guard that bacon


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 24, 2021)

Does a matte finish count?


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 24, 2021)

Nightstand


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Feb 24, 2021)

I ummm.... lost all of mine in a bad boating accident.  
(In case they are watching)


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 24, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Does a matte finish count?
> View attachment 486676


It counts.


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 24, 2021)

This thread may need moved, Mods feel free.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 24, 2021)

CFLJOHN512 said:


> I ummm.... lost all of mine in a bad boating accident.
> (In case they are watching)


My thoughts exactly.
Same thing happened to me. Friggen boats.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Feb 24, 2021)

I have all mine, in case they are watching... I work on boats and still have them. they don’t care guys  I promise! And they probably know what you have too


----------



## kentucky fisherman (Feb 24, 2021)

Canadian bacon deserves being guarded, too, right? Doing it old school here.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 24, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> they don’t care guys I promise!


Nope. Totally have to disagree.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 24, 2021)

No short gun here.
"They" also don't know about most of my guns.
I'll stop them faster with 00 buck in the big bore.


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Feb 25, 2021)

abbyy666 said:


> Can someone tell the difference between chow mein and lo mein











						Chow Mein vs Lo Mein (Learn the Differences!) - Rasa Malaysia
					

Chow Mein vs. Lo Mein - learn the differences between chow mein and lo mein noodles, including recipes, cooking methods, techniques and nutrition facts.




					rasamalaysia.com
				



.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 25, 2021)

I lost all my guns in a tumbleweed tornado... Yeah Yeah thats it


----------



## sandyut (Feb 25, 2021)

no pics, but 2 Berretta 9mm.  one 92FS and one compact PX4.  both black.  Had a pump 12 gauge but sold it due to wife complaints.  She didnt believe me when I said i needed it to protect us from zombies...not sure why that didnt make sense...hmmm


----------



## Steve H (Feb 25, 2021)

Go ahead. Mess with my bacon!


----------



## negolien (Feb 25, 2021)

hum I have a few choices, my Favs are my 1911 Custom II, Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan in .44. I really love that as a winter carry gun. I have an XD tactical and 3.3 both in .40 and the tactical in .357 sig too and some long rifle parts /wink. I guess my fav would be the Savage Ashbury in .308 topped with a 5-25 Zeiss HD5 with an rz1000 reticle. Love the brake on that rifle LOL Precision Armament M11 Severe-Duty Muzzle Brake


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 25, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Go ahead. Mess with my bacon!
> 
> View attachment 486770



 I ain't messing with Steve! He came here to smoke some bacon and kick some ass and he's about out of bacon!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 25, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I ain't messing with Steve! He came here to smoke some bacon and kick some ass and he's about out of bacon!



And I got the premo salt for it too!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 25, 2021)

negolien said:


> hum I have a few choices, my Favs are my 1911 Custom II, Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan in .44. I really love that as a winter carry gun. I have an XD tactical and 3.3 both in .40 and the tactical in .357 sig too and some long rifle parts /wink. I guess my fav would be the Savage Ashbury in .308 topped with a 5-25 Zeiss HD5 with an rz1000 reticle. Love the brake on that rifle LOL Precision Armament M11 Severe-Duty Muzzle Brake
> View attachment 486771



I'm loving this piece!


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 25, 2021)

Wet Shave Security.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 25, 2021)

Started life as a pistol.
My newest favorite, my KUSA KP9 SBR.


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 25, 2021)

Chile, I know I have said this in another post earlier but, man remind me not to piss you off! . Also in case of zombie apocalypse I'm coming to your place!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 25, 2021)

I can neither confirm nor deny having, now, previously or in the future...A  S & W 640 38 sp, a Ruger Mark IV Hunter, a S & W, M & P 2.0  9mm, a CZ P-10F 9mm, and a Tanfoglio Witness Full Size Steel Frame 10mm. I had a few other toys when I used to Hunt, but they were sold when we hit hard times between 2008 and 2012...JJ


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 25, 2021)

You can have all the guns,
but without ammo you are a neutered dog.
It has started


----------



## negolien (Feb 26, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I'm loving this piece!



Thanks Steve butt stocks always a complaint from us owners but /shrug fits good with some cheek eze. I have a bag rider on it and a rear mono pod too. I usually shoot it off the bag it's just more stable for me. I got boxes of American Gunner in 165 grain that she LOVES... Shoots that ammo almost as good as ammo my buddy brought with him to the range that was match grade. these are some 100 yarders when I went to sight her in last year. I take her out maybe once a year to keep it sighted.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 26, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> You can have all the guns,
> but without ammo you are a neutered dog.
> It has started


Bwahahaha! [maniacal laughter]
Bend over and let Rover take over.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 26, 2021)

Well that explains the Ammo shortage! Damn Chile that sure is pretty...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 26, 2021)

chef jimmyj

It comes, it goes, my family and I shoot a lot.
Used to be nothing to shoot a few thousand rounds in a day, especially if we had a friend or two with us.
500 round box of 22 for a kid would be minimum for their having a day of fun plinking.
250 500 rounds for shooting some clays.
IT GOES TOO FAST!

And not all of those cans are full of ammunition, some are magazines, parts, accessories, cleaning supplies, reloading stuff and a few are empty waiting to be refilled.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 26, 2021)

Like Steve

Ya know with all the CRAP going on in the new admin, do y'all think its wise to be posting yer weapons?
Just sayin.



Dont mess with my snoopy smoker or me sausage.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 26, 2021)

Seems like too many people nowadays are saying,
*"Do you think it's smart to post pictures of your guns and stuff with a hostile administration in office? "*

Did you fill out a 4473 when you bought your gun at a FFL?
Do you really think the ATF does not keep a record of those?

Don't you know that the ATF has been
illegally/unconstitutionallyy making records of all FFL log books?

If you think the ATF and federal government isn't keeping track of who has what via FFL transactions, you're fooling yourself.

The last firearm I posted is an SBR, an NFA firearm.
Which means I had to fill out a Form 2 for a $200. Tax Stamp, provide a picture of my pretty face, fingerprints and description of the weapon in order to get government permission to manufacturer it.
And I have to jump through hoops if I want to take it out of state or sell it.

Point is they know pretty much what I have, and they know pretty much what you have too.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 26, 2021)

Hell, I'll go as far as to say,
" Did you use a credit card or debit card to purchase your firearm or ammunition?"
If you did then more than likely they have a record of your purchases .
You can thank the NSA and other alphabet agencies for that.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2021)

Geez Chili,
 I thought I had a big ammo stash, but you sure got me beat!
That is an awesome display!
With this new administration, ammo & guns may be the best investment you can make.
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 26, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> JEEZUZ
> 
> Chili i just made a simple post thats all. Yeah i guess i'm a FOOL.
> BTW I do have family in the NSA and BATF.


That wasn't at you directly, hence I didn't quote you, Steve or anyone in particular.
I'm just saying cause a lot of folks say and think  thuswise.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 26, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> No harm no foul
> 
> We can get on edge at times these days.


On edge? Naw, stay calm and carry on.
There's only two ways it can go from here and if a person hasn't chosen their path yet they're fast asleep.
I've a pretty good understanding of the ways of man and history, and I'm a realist.


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 26, 2021)

Chile for president 2024 . #chile2024!


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 26, 2021)

Nothing sissy about this one.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 27, 2021)

As for FFL sales you are correct big brother knows what you have bought of course he does not know what you have sold, traded or given away. I don't keep up with gun laws every where but in FL private face to face sales do not require any paperwork. Some people will do a bill of sale and get a drivers license number of the buyer or something like that but many don't do any paperwork. 
I got my first gun at age 8 it was a 410 shotgun that I'm sure my father did the paperwork for since we owned a business that sold guns and held an FFL for many years. I have no idea how many guns I got before I turned 18 that my father was the legal owner of for FFL purposes. I also have no idea how many guns I have bought, traded, or sold, or given away since from the time I was 8 until now into my 60's. As an adult I gave my dad guns he gave me guns some I got when he died and others I have no clue what he did with them I did give other family members some of his after his death.  I have also given multiple guns to my daughter and son in law, brother in law, and some cousins.
My point is that big brother may know what guns I bought from an FFL dealer but doesn't know whether I still have them or not nor would they know if I bought a gun in a private sale. I know I don't own every gun that I've bought through an FFL and honestly have no idea how many guns I've bought, traded, sold, or given away and if I don't know there's no way they know.

Chile is right on the ammo buy what you can when you can because you just never know what's going to happen when. Stored properly it will be fine and ready to use when you need it. A friend who was a neighbor really got me into shooting handguns and for several years we shot 3-4 times a week and shot anywhere from 100-500 rounds each every time so we went through a lot of ammo. Him and I both reloaded and shot a lot of the same calibers so when we went to reload we would usually do 8000-10000 rounds per caliber then split it. He would reload one caliber while I reloaded a different one it worked out well.  We actually got into melting lead and casting our own bullets the reloading got to be another hobby but when you shoot that much you about have to reload to be able to afford it and that was before ammo shortages and all that.

This thread has been fun so far lets not get politics brought into it so that it has to be deleted.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 27, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> That wasn't at you directly, hence I didn't quote you, Steve or anyone in particular.
> I'm just saying cause a lot of folks say and think  thuswise.



Didn't think you did. Since all I did use post up my bug-a-salt. With that cool a$$ laser sight! I do, however, wish I would have had the foresight to stock up better on ammo.


----------



## jmusser (Feb 27, 2021)

Hands off my BACON! 9mm Smith and Wesson. .380 Ruger LCP is easy to carry. Not as fun to shoot!


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 27, 2021)

I had a CCW permit in CA for six years, here in AZ anyone can carry concealed as long as you are of age and not a criminal. S&W 40MP and baby brother Shield. Got a few thousand rounds, that's enough.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 27, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> ...
> S&W 40MP and baby brother Shield.
> ...


If I decide to add a short gun the 40 would be my choice.


----------



## rc4u (Feb 27, 2021)

the other A.C.P. Kimbers are on nuther drive.. my '90's stainless covert is a fav. back then they realy rounded the edges..


----------



## rc4u (Feb 27, 2021)

my wife is old enough she has hard time racking .45 so the browning .38 ACP is just perfect.. pics tomorrow


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 28, 2021)

rc4u said:


> my wife is old enough she has hard time racking .45 so the browning .38 ACP is just perfect.. pics tomorrow



My wife doesn't have the wrist strength to dependably rack any auto. I got her a S&W 5-shot hammerless double action revolver with a 2" barrel. I pack it myself quite often in a jacket pocket, handy and fool proof. RAY


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 28, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> My wife doesn't have the wrist strength to dependably rack any auto. I got her a S&W 5-shot hammerless double action revolver with a 2" barrel. I pack it myself quite often in a jacket pocket, handy and fool proof. RAY


I like wheel guns.  I have the companion model Airweight with the enclosed hammer so I can shoot in single action too.  However with that alloy frame, I don't use +P rounds, that thing kicks like a mule.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 28, 2021)

My wife prefers wheelies too, as flying brass makes her flinch.
She carries a Rossi 3" .38spc/.357mag.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 28, 2021)

Anyways back to the OP's nickel plated Sissy Pistols...  

Nickel plated Bersa Thunder .380.
 .380 now that's a sissy caliber, but I wouldn't stand in front of it.


----------



## negolien (Feb 28, 2021)

Ahh wheel guns.. sooo expensive compared to semi autos lol. Love my Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan in .44.


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 28, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> Anyways back to the OP's nickel plated Sissy Pistols...
> 
> Nickel plated Bersa Thunder .380.
> .380 now that's a sissy caliber, but I wouldn't stand in front of it.
> ...


Here's one for you Chile, I think you might like it.











Star FireStar M-45 in  .45 acp.  Heavy as heck but easy to shoot well.


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Mar 1, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Ya know with all the CRAP going on in the new admin, do y'all think its wise to be posting yer weapons?
> Just sayin.



A quote I read somewhere: When we think it's time to start hiding our guns, it may be time to use them.


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 1, 2021)

Agree ^^^
Now let's either delete that or lock the thread due to politics.


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 1, 2021)

Yep, we're going in the wrong direction here. Either a delete or lock.


----------



## Braz (Mar 1, 2021)

Old school here, but not an easy concealed carry. It is a Colt Officer's Model Target 38 spl. with Roper grips and King sights. Vintage 1938. It was Grandad's gun.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 1, 2021)

Braz said:


> Old school here, but not an easy concealed carry. It is a Colt Officer's Model Target 38 spl. with Roper grips and King sights. Vintage 1938. It was Grandad's gun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice gun. I have my grandfather's in .32.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 1, 2021)

I will leave the posts just keep it on track.  Good thread.


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 1, 2021)

TC Contender w/ 8" 38 Spl. Match barrel mounted.


----------



## Norwester55 (Mar 2, 2021)

A '82 Marlin 39A that I swapped out the wood for a Century LTD stock and fore end and added a Skinner Black and Gold peep.  I need to get a pic outside in good light, the woods a lot purdier than it looks here.


----------



## Norwester55 (Mar 2, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> Here's one for you Chile, I think you might like it.
> Star FireStar M-45 in  .45 acp.  Heavy as heck but easy to shoot well.


I had the 9mm version back in the early 90's.  There was definitely better carry options!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 6, 2021)

I unlocked this thread let's keep it on subject and NO politics


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 6, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> I unlocked this thread let's keep it on subject and NO politics


Thank you sir.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 6, 2021)

No problem a few of us staff members are enjoying the thread if we can just keep the bs out of it


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 6, 2021)

One of my very favorites. S&W 686.


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 6, 2021)

Powder
Ball
Tamp

Yup - that's a Douglas barrel.


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 6, 2021)

Before Covid shut things down I was a regular shooter with the Powder Creek Cowboys in Lenexa, KS. Hope to get back shooting again soon.







That's Claude Dirtbank on the left and Walnut Wrangler on the right.
Just call me Claude.
If y'all would like I'll photograph and post some pretty cool iron that I use in Cowboy Action Shooting.


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 6, 2021)

uncle eddie said:


> Powder
> Ball
> Tamp
> 
> ...


Nice smoke pole there Eddie.
I've got a Lyman Great Plains rifle in 50 cal.  It's a hoot to shoot!


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 6, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> I unlocked this thread let's keep it on subject and NO politics


Thanks.


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 6, 2021)

Lets lighten things up.

Had a buddy who was a radiologist, he used to take xray pics of all sorts of neat stuff.
This is a Saiga12 magazine.


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 6, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> Lets lighten things up.
> 
> Had a buddy who was a radiologist, he used to take xray pics of all sorts of neat stuff.
> This is a Saiga12 magazine.
> ...


Cool how the buck shot shows up on x-ray.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 6, 2021)

Cool.
They don't get away with this stuff today


----------



## Norwester55 (Mar 7, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> One of my very favorites. S&W 686.
> View attachment 487975


Heres my 686 +. I got an excellent deal on it from a guy that shot it once and then decided he didn't want it. He's known for that in the local firearms forum.
I watch for his ads. ;) 
eta still looking for the right Bacote gripset.


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 7, 2021)

Norwester55 said:


> Heres my 686 +. I got an excellent deal on it from a guy that shot it once and then decided he didn't want it. He's known for that in the local firearms forum.
> I watch for his ads. ;)
> eta still looking for the right Bacote gripset.
> 
> View attachment 488065


Yep, I think I could put a nice group together with that hog leg.
Have you tried Altamont Grips? They make some good ones, reasonably priced too.


----------



## Norwester55 (Mar 7, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> Yep, I think I could put a nice group together with that hog leg.
> Have you tried Altamont Grips? They make some good ones, reasonably priced too.


I tried Altamont once and didn't like them. They were pretty ill fitted. May have been just my luck to get a set that quality control checked at 4:55 on Friday.
I was going to have Kim Ahrends build me a set when I got the pistol. It turned out though that was the same month he shut down due to bankruptcy.
When I got it there wasn't anybody building holsters for it other than Craft that out sources to...TURKEY???? I thought of it again today when I posted it and found somebody on etsy that makes a field model and pancake style that has high ratings. I'll order the field model I think.


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 7, 2021)

One weekend my wife was pissed at me Big Time and to not make matters worse I retreated to my little shop downstairs.
I have two pair of Ruger Vaquero's, one pair stainless, the other pair blued. I took the lower serial number of each pair completely apart, stoning and polishing the parts. Then reassembled the stainless pins and other accent parts in the blued gun and the blued parts in the stainless gun. OMG that looked so cool with both handguns. Hmmm.....she's still pissed, I better just jewel the hammers and triggers and check her pulse latter. Well, with a lot of cold shoulder, I got both sets done.
I would never make her mad intentionaly but I think I may have won here.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 7, 2021)

Firearms and a pissed off spouse?
Suicide by wife?


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 7, 2021)

I give up.


----------



## rc4u (Mar 7, 2021)

ok we have no permit concealed here{still have permit}. i carry .45acp usually 3.5" kimber. or my '90's 4" stainless covert but in hot summer days i carry my wifes browning .38acp. she used to have a 9mm but with her slight limp wrist she had the ejects in her shirt{ya cleavage} or on her head.. and tried HK n Sig but she likes the browning .38 acp and very light and easy rack


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 8, 2021)

I had a Firestar M45, 25 years ago. I had to sell it when money got tight in '09. I miss that littke pistola and was sad to hear Star went out of business. Replacing the Firestar now is cost prohibitive.
My Mrs' has bad Arthritis in her hands. She tried the S & W Shield EZ, and the Walther CCP 9mm.  Bev had no issue racking either slide. I see a future B-Day present, that I get to play with too...JJ


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 11, 2021)

Here's how I roll..........from stage to stage.



































Winchester 1866 (Miroku)
Hammer Coach Gun (CZ-USA)
Colt 1872 Open Tops (Uberti)
Kirkpatrick Leather

Yep, Claude is the Official Brothel Inspector.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 12, 2021)

Newest edition
	

		
			
		

		
	










Optic arrived today


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 12, 2021)

TNJAKE

That KeTec looks like a lot of fun, nice acquisition.

I've had a hankering for a bullpup shotgun, been eyeing an IWI Tavor TS12.
But it'll go on my Want List with every thing else.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 12, 2021)

*Highly Modified Saiga12 Semiautomatic*

With 20rd Drum Mag, 20rds in 6 seconds












With 10rd Steel Box Mag






HK Ghost Ring Sights with Tritium Big Dot










TAC47 Auto Plug





Custom Flat Trigger with Extra Short Reset and Stop





Custom Charging Handle





Custom Safety Stop





Aces Folding Stock Mechanism


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 12, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> TNJAKE
> 
> That KeTec looks like a lot of fun, nice acquisition.
> 
> ...


Don't discount the kSG. It's nasty. 15rd. Haven't had a failure yet


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 12, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> Highly modified Saiga12
> View attachment 510442
> 
> View attachment 510443
> ...


That's crazy lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 12, 2021)

Using these black aces tactical rifled slugs in mine right now. Rip shoulder lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 12, 2021)

Range day last week


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 13, 2021)

Wall art!





Wall mount, can be locked, but since I don’t have any kids in the house it is unlocked ready for easy access.
Al


----------



## Colin1230 (Sep 13, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Wall art!
> View attachment 510464
> 
> Wall mount, can be locked, but since I don’t have any kids in the house it is unlocked ready for easy access.
> Al


BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Colin1230 (Sep 13, 2021)

I've only acquired a couple of handguns since starting this thread.
Glock 43






Beretta 92FS






Thanks 

 TNJAKE
 for bringing it back.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 13, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Wall art!
> View attachment 510464
> 
> Wall mount, can be locked, but since I don’t have any kids in the house it is unlocked ready for easy access.
> Al


Should move it closer to the toilet so you can get to it faster lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 13, 2021)

Glock 22 Gen4. And my favorite hat


----------



## fxsales1959 (Sep 13, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> OK guys, lets see those Nickel Plated Sissy Pistols.
> 
> View attachment 486671


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 13, 2021)

S&W 460 X-frame.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 13, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Don't discount the kSG. It's nasty. 15rd. Haven't had a failure yet


KelTec firearms just feel too plastic/flimsy to me, I know they're not flimsy but...  But anyways, I want a bullpup shottie to be a semiauto.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 13, 2021)

*Beretta CX4 Storm 9mm PCC, with upgraded Sierra Papa internals.*


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 13, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> KelTec firearms just feel too plastic/flimsy to me, I know they're not flimsy but...  But anyways, I want a bullpup shottie to be a semiauto.


I share your sentiments on Kel TEC pistols. Was more than surprised with the ksg


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 13, 2021)

Colt Rail Gun. One of my more prized possessions


----------



## Colin1230 (Sep 13, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Glock 22 Gen4. And my favorite hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't own a .40 but have a boat load of once fired brass. That's a cartridge I would really like to reload. The Glock 22 gen 4 is one of the very few I would consider. Talon grips and smooth trigger face would be 'Perfection' to me.
Nice piece there Jake.


----------



## Colin1230 (Sep 13, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> *Beretta CX4 Storm 9mm PCC*
> 
> View attachment 510514
> 
> ...


I kick my self now for not buying one of those when I had the chance.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 13, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Colt Rail Gun. One of my more prized possessions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a full rail version by RIA in 10mm sweet.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 13, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> I don't own a .40 but have a boat load of once fired brass. That's a cartridge I would really like to reload. The Glock 22 gen 4 is one of the very few I would consider. Talon grips and smooth trigger face would be 'Perfection' to me.
> Nice piece there Jake.


.40 is my favorite round. This is my recliner pistol. And I love using talon grips on Glocks especially. Obviously adds a nice grip but also dresses them up a bit.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 13, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> I have a full rail version by RIA in 10mm sweet.


Thanks mine is a model 1911 45cal. Stays in my safe most of the time but I love it


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 13, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks mine is a model 1911 45cal. Stays in my safe most of the time but I love it


Nice, mine is also on the 1911 frame.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 14, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> I kick my self now for not buying one of those when I had the chance.


It is probably the most natural, fastest shouldering and best point shooting rifle I've had or had the pleasure of.
I'd love to have one in 5.56, but that would take a complete redesign.


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 14, 2021)

How about a throw-back vest-pocket handgun.  
A 108 year old, 1913 manufacture, Colt .25 semi-auto.  
Keys for scale


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 14, 2021)

uncle eddie said:


> How about a throw-back vest-pocket handgun.
> A 108 year old, 1913 manufacture, Colt .25 semi-auto.
> Keys for scale
> 
> View attachment 510610


Looked up the history on that one. Cool little vest pistol for the time period


----------



## golfpro2301 (Sep 18, 2021)

Finished up this custom 8.5” pistol build earlier this year


----------



## negolien (Sep 20, 2021)

Showed my Ruger Alaskan but here is my fav piece to be honest. .308 Savage Ashbury toped with Zeiss glass. I Couldn't find a butt stock that I liked so I just took the stock one and did what we been doin for 40 years lol. Cheek Eze  and electrical tape to the rescue /snicker. She's a real tack driver for sure.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 20, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> S&W 460 X-frame.
> View attachment 510511



In the 90's I took Deer with a Thompson Contender in 30-30. If I was still hunting, that 460 would be my choice. So pretty and can get the job done with rounds to spare!...JJ


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 20, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> In the 90's I took Deer with a Thompson Contender in 30-30. If I was still hunting, that 460 would be my choice. So pretty and can get the job done with rounds to spare!...JJ


They designed and built this beast right. Is very mild to shoot, very controllable, my wife likes shooting the factory 200g loads. The 250 and 300g. Loads are stout, but still very comfortable. Is a real good hunting pistol as well as Bear protection.


----------

